# Make your Model 3 slightly famous by uploading a copyright-free photo



## Trent (Sep 4, 2017)

Now that around 2,000 of us are supposed to be getting a Model 3 every week, it's time to ask for more copyright-free photos. The easiest way to do so (and to make sure your photo is easy to find) is to upload your photo to Flickr or Wikimedia Commons. When selecting the Creative Commons license, make sure to allow commercial use.

Why? Large media outlets can afford to pay for photographers or stock photos, but independent bloggers and YouTubers are forced to re-use the same few photos from Tesla's promotional materials or from a few owners who were nice enough to help out. If you upload a nice photo of your car and waive copyright, there is a good chance that your photo will be used a lot and be seen by thousands of people. You'll also be credited every time the photo is used. You can use your real name or a username, and you'll get credited either way. It's an easy way to gain a small amount of fame, and a large amount of gratitude from writers and video creators.

Big thanks to everyone who has already uploaded a photo. You're cool.


----------

